# 3pt hitch works backwards



## Psd72281 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey Guys. I am new here, and just purchased a 1996 Massey-Ferguson 231. I have had a 35, and a 135. The thing I noticed about the 231 is the lift lever works backwards from the 135, and 35. When the lever is pushed down the lift comes up, and when it is pushed down the lift comes up? Is this normal on the 231 if not any ideas how to correct it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not familiar with either of these tractors, but that sure doesn't sound right!


----------

